# How NOT To Add Compost To An Existing Tank!



## jagillham (21 Nov 2015)

So I've made an error it would seem!

Taken my plants out, scooped the sand, and added the aquatic compost. I can see why this should be done dry now! 

Will it ever settled? I cannot even remove the fish at this stage for a dry start as the water is pitch black so I'll never find them.

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Andy D (21 Nov 2015)

It should settle but may take a while. 

Could be a risk but I would fill the tank up (simply to get more water volume) and then drain the tank with a hose and use the process to remove the substrate. Keep filling and draining and you will get it clear enough to see and remove the fish and do it correctly.


----------



## jagillham (21 Nov 2015)

I'm almost full, and visibility is about zero still, lol. Getting late, so will get the sump going again and see what the score is in the morning!


----------



## Ryan12345 (22 Nov 2015)

i know i shouldnt say this.. but i giggled a bit when i saw this... sorry


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Nov 2015)

I'd clear everything up and reset and then start again it'll be much less effort in the long run.


----------



## jagillham (22 Nov 2015)

Several 95% water changes later and still a mess! Grrr...


----------



## Andy D (22 Nov 2015)

You'll need to get the substrate out. 

Have you been syphoning it out?


----------



## jagillham (22 Nov 2015)

Got there in the end...



Then...



Just refilling now - fingers crossed the sand stays on top of the compost!!


----------



## jagillham (24 Nov 2015)

All's well that ends well as they say 

Just waiting on the water to clear..


----------



## James O (24 Nov 2015)

How big is the tank?


----------



## jagillham (24 Nov 2015)

Around 400l I think


----------



## James O (24 Nov 2015)

Sorry dimensions.  Can't get a feel for it from the pics


----------



## jagillham (24 Nov 2015)

It's a struggle to get the scale on the pictures. The Blyxa Japonica for example is up quite a steep slope, but looks flat in the photos.

Tank is 122cm long x 51cm deep x 65cm high. A lot bigger than the photos make it seem!


----------



## James O (24 Nov 2015)

Yeah it surely is bigger than it looks!

How about a bit more interest (wood, hidey holes, shadow etc) for the fish esp. those denisoni barbs. You'll be rewarded with more interesting behaviour and colours I promise


----------



## jagillham (24 Nov 2015)

I'm hoping some of the larger plants at the back will end up providing some cover over some of the tank as they splay out.

Still not 100% happy with the layout. I'm missing something!


----------



## James O (24 Nov 2015)

Some huge gnarled wood from back right towards front left nut ending 3/4 of the way across.  You could get something really special in that size tank.  Tall, deep and complex mmmm


----------



## James O (24 Nov 2015)

Have a look for sanj's rainbow tank.....entire tree stumps come to mind


----------



## jagillham (24 Nov 2015)

This one: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fifty-shades-of-green-1600-litre-sanjarami.11386/ ?

Does look good. I think maybe the Amazon Sword would have to go, and the background me more long the lines of Java Ferns / Mosses etc.

My tank is a bit too tall really, makes it harder to 'scape I think. Wonder if I could silicone some protruding wood 3/4 the way up to offer cover, droop moss off of etc.


----------



## James O (24 Nov 2015)

If you can't find what you want, make it.  Very few of the scapes you see here and in comps use wood 'as is'. They are complex structures made up of many pieces  to suit the space.  If they waited for the perfect piece the tank would never be finished 

Some cable tie and then plant Java fern etc to hide the ties.  Some use glues etc or stainless screws or bolts.  Some just pile it up.  The options are endless and don't have to be spendy at all

I have a stack of wood in my pond at the allotment just waiting to be used.  I have more wood than tanks allow for


----------



## foxfish (24 Nov 2015)

You could make use of the tanks height & try out a horizontal log .... as in my signature link .. 'My Log'


----------



## jagillham (24 Nov 2015)

Where is a good place to get bogwood etc? My lfs have small and rather expensive small pieces.


----------



## James O (24 Nov 2015)

Maidenhead aquatics seem to have gotten their act together on the wood front recently. At least near me

Try eBay as well. Lots to be found!


----------

